# Betrug bei Ebay



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2002)

Hallo,
Eben erhielt ich über einen Freund die Information, das der Computerverkäufer 1324648096 wohl ein Betrüger ist. Ich bin zwar selber nicht betroffen, aber doch erschüttert.
Ich habe früher auch einmal so einen Fall , allerdings nicht bei Ebay gehabt, und konnte durch schnelles Handeln einen Teil des Geldes sicherstellen lassen.
Nichts gegen unsere Polizei, sie bemüht sich sicher mit Kräften, aber ich denke ihr solltet euch zusammentun, und vor allen Dingen besonders alle Hinweise sammeln. Übers Internet lassen sich solche Leute manchmal recht gut finden. Und das solltet ihr jetzt nutzen.
Wo gibt es also ein Forum für diese Sachen, wo es reingestellt werden kann.
Der vermeidliche Betrüger heißt


Er heißt Roger Vahrenwald
[ Adresse gelöscht ]

Seine Webseite ist unter diesem Namen angemeldet.
Bankverbindung

Kreissparkasse Freudenstatt
BKL 642 510 XX (zensiert)
Konto 144 XXX (zensiert) 


Betrüg er macht sich aus dem Staub 

Loßburg (sb). Ein 41-jähriger Firmeninhaber aus Loßburg hat sich nach Betrügereien im Internet aus dem Staub gemacht. Nach Polizeiangaben dürfte der Gesamtschaden bei 130 000 Euro liegen. Von Loßburg aus hatte der Mann über das Internet Computer und Zubehör zur Versteigerung angeboten. Zunächst lieferte er nach Überweisung des Kaufpreises. Schließlich bot er PC-Anlagen im Wert von je 1300 Euro an und erhielt von über 100 Interessenten den Betrag überwiesen. Allerdings kam es nie zur Auslieferung der Geräte. Mit einem Teil des bereits überwiesenen Geldes und einem blauen Audi TT mit FDS-Kennzeichen, den er mit diesen Einnahmen gekauft hatte, setzte er sich ab. Die Polizei hat eine Suchaktion begonnen. Hinweise nimmt das Polizeirevier in Freudenstadt (Telefon 07441/53 60) entgegen


http://www.tech1.de/cgi-bin/yabb1gold/YaBB.pl?board=internet&action=display&num=1012939425&start=0


----------



## Heiko (17 Februar 2002)

Komisch, daß es immer auf die selbe Art und Weise abläuft.

Ist das jetzt ein Zeichen des optimalen Arbeitskonzepts der Betrüger oder der begrenzten Lernfähigkeit der User?


----------



## thofeng (10 August 2002)

Hallo Admin,
könnten Sie bitte Ihre Frage präzisieren damit man auch klar und deutlich antworten kann oder sind Sie Politiker???
Gruß
thofeng


----------



## Devilfrank (10 August 2002)

Was ist denn unverständlich? Die Betrugsmuster sind fast immer identisch. Es wird einer interessante Ware zu einem unglaublich günstigen Preis angeboten, Vorkasse verlangt und dann kommt keine Ware.
Zweiter Teil: fehlende Lernfähigkeit der User bedeutet ganz einfach, bei ebay gibts ein Treuhänderkonto, das derartige Betrügerin von vornherein verhindert. Wird es genutzt? Kaum.
Weitere Ausführungen sind da wohl nicht nötig. Oder?
Na ja, so ein Admin kann das eben in einem Satz/Frage zusammenfassen. 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (11 August 2002)

thofeng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Admin,
> könnten Sie bitte Ihre Frage präzisieren damit man auch klar und deutlich antworten kann oder sind Sie Politiker???


Hallo!

Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, aber ich kann mich den Ausführungen von Frank nur anschließen.
Im Netz ist das so was wie der Wechselfallenbetrug oder der Glas-Wasser-Trick oder die "Falschen Grußbesteller". Immer das selbe und es funktioniert immer wieder. Das kapier ich nicht ganz. Und das erschreckendste: die einfachsten Tricks funktionieren am besten.


----------



## hobier (9 Oktober 2002)

Seltsam, Seltsam!!
Ich bin eBayer der ersten Stunde und habe bis heute noch nicht einmal in ein Fettnapf getreten, wahrscheinlich weil ein "Altgedienter" eventuelle Machenschafften dubioser Anbieter eher erkennt.
Es gibt doch ettliche Möglichkeiten einen eventuell betrügerischen Anbieter schnell hinter die Schliche zu kommen.
Wie lange ist der schon bei eBay, wieviele "positive" Bewertungen hat der schon, sind überhaupt auch "negative" dabei. Ich würde z.B. von einer Brille oder von einem der nicht wenigstens 10 - 20 positive Bewertungen hat nichts mit ersteigern wollen. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich nun manchen Unrecht tue, bleibe ich bei dieser Meinung. Betrüger haben zu Anfang nämlich Zeit und horten die 20 positive um dann plötzlich 100 Notebooks für einen Hammerpreis für, sagen wir mal 1000 Euros anzubieten. Hier wäre dann schon höchste Vorsicht geboten, wo will er die denn so schnell herhaben?? Und wie schon erwähnt, hier sollte man dann den Treuhandservice einschalten.
Aber leider sehe ich immer wieder, dass sich Neulinge (Brillen) dann plötzlich masslos verzetteln wegen einem vermeintlichen Schnäppchen.
Nundenn bei Fragen bezglch. eBay stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, wenn auch dieses Posting erst ca. 2 Monate später kam.


----------



## Tilo (9 Oktober 2002)

hobier schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam, Seltsam!!
> Ich bin eBayer der ersten Stunde und habe bis heute noch nicht einmal in ein Fettnapf getreten, wahrscheinlich weil ein "Altgedienter" eventuelle Machenschafften dubioser Anbieter eher erkennt.
> . . .
> Wie lange ist der schon bei eBay, wieviele "positive" Bewertungen hat der schon, sind überhaupt auch "negative" dabei. Ich würde z.B. von einer Brille oder von einem der nicht wenigstens 10 - 20 positive Bewertungen hat nichts mit ersteigern wollen. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich nun



Und wie leicht kommt man bei e-bay an Postiv Bewertungen ran?! Sehr leicht. Vor allem wenn man sich auskennt, etwas krimminelle Energie hat und über genügend Ideenreichtum verfügt oder wenn man mindestens zu zweit ist.   
Scheingeschäfte ist das Stichwort, das ich hier meine. Folgendes Szenario:

In einer ruhigen Minute stelle ich mit meiner Frau fest, das wir pleite sind. Um an Geld zu kommen, könnten wir einfach die nächste Bank überfallen oder wir nutzen das Internet. Im nächsten Internetcaffe melden wir uns unter verschiedenen Namen und Adressen (Max Meier, Parkalle 1, 76228 Bonn, [email protected] & Isolde Kurtz, Hansstrasse 2, 12345 Rostock, [email protected]<- fiktive e-mail Adressen alle beide) bei e-bay an. Das sind nun schon zwei e-bay Mitglieder. Wenn die jetzt im Laufe von ein oder zwei Jahren sich gegenseitig immer wieder gute Bewertungen zukommen lassen, steigen Sie in Deiner Bewertungscala ganz schön nach oben. Aber da ja die Bewertungen dann immer wieder von ein und denselben Personen kommen würden wechseln Sie immer wieder mal die Anbieter. Coupemail bzw. Hotmail prüfen nach eigene Erfahrungen die Adressdaten nicht nach(e-bay m.E. nach auch nicht-lt. TV Berichten... 8) Und somit kannst Du den weiteren Verlauf der Geschichte selber weiterspinnen. Wie Heiko schon schrieb, die Muster sind immer die selben.
... Nach Abschluß der Transaktion und nach dem ich von anderen "realen" e-bayern positive Bewertungen bekommen hab und die Kohle eingesackt hab, lösch ich mich einfach wieder raus. Sprich ich bin dann unauffindbar. Nich mal über die IP Adresse meines Computers kriegen die mich, da ich ja im Internetcaffe gesessen hab. 
Das nur mal so als Anstoß und in Kurzfassung. Ließe sich beliebig ausschmücken und ausbauen. Mit Verschleierung der realen Adresse und so weiter und so fort...(wenn ich sowas in großen Stil aufziehen will). 
Schönen Abend noch und vielleicht trifft man sich mal bei e-bay. Bin dort auch Kunde-Verkäufer und hab auch wie Du BISHER noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber Schwarze Schafe gibts überall.  8)


----------



## hobier (9 Oktober 2002)

@tilo, genau das gleiche habe ich doch letztlich, allerdings nur in anderen Worten, gesagt.


----------



## Tilo (9 Oktober 2002)

Denn hab ick Dir nur falsch vastannn. `Schuldijung  8)  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2002)

*So einfach ist es nicht bei Ebay!*

Bin auch bei Ebay schon lange Aktiv und noch nie überso Ohr gehaun wurden....zu dem einen der Sagte wie einfach es doch ist..sich "anonym anzumelden" und dann wieder zu lösen....Was ist den mit der Bankverbindung auf die das Geld überwiesen wurde....die steht fest udn anonyme Konten gibt es in Deutschladn nicht!

So einfahc ist das nicht!

MFG

KeyLF


----------



## Tilo (15 Oktober 2002)

*Re: So einfach ist es nicht bei Ebay!*



			
				KeyLF schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch bei Ebay schon lange Aktiv und noch nie überso Ohr gehaun wurden....zu dem einen der Sagte wie einfach es doch ist..sich "anonym anzumelden" und dann wieder zu lösen....Was ist den mit der Bankverbindung auf die das Geld überwiesen wurde....die steht fest udn anonyme Konten gibt es in Deutschladn nicht!
> 
> So einfahc ist das nicht!
> 
> ...



Und was hält der ehrenwerte Mitbürger von Auslandskonten? Z.B.:Schweiz?  :-?


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2002)

*Re: So einfach ist es nicht bei Ebay!*



			
				Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Und was hält der ehrenwerte Mitbürger von Auslandskonten? Z.B.:Schweiz?  :-?


Die berühmten "Nummernkonten" gibt es seit ein paar Jahren in der Schweiz nimmer IIRC.


----------



## Tilo (15 Oktober 2002)

*Re: So einfach ist es nicht bei Ebay!*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die berühmten "Nummernkonten" gibt es seit ein paar Jahren in der Schweiz nimmer IIRC.



Schaaade, da is mir wohl was entgangen. Und wo park ich da jetzt meine illegalen Milliarden sicher vor Hansi´s Zugriff???


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2002)

*Re: So einfach ist es nicht bei Ebay!*



			
				Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Schaaade, da is mir wohl was entgangen. Und wo park ich da jetzt meine illegalen Milliarden sicher vor Hansi´s Zugriff???


$Bananenrepublik


----------



## Tilo (15 Oktober 2002)

*Re: So einfach ist es nicht bei Ebay!*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Tilo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ Heiko: Leih mir doch mal fix Deinen Learjet- ich muß mal ganz dringend in die Karibik...  :lol:
@KeyLF: Wenn ich kriminelle Energien dieser Art an den Tag an den Tag lege, hab ich mich von vorherrein vorher kundig gemacht, wo und wie ich das Geld in derart dunkle Kanäle versickern lasse, daß sich die Steuerfahndung dumm und albern sucht. Nur finden wird sie nur das, was ich will. Und ich kann mich mit ein bissl Geschick auch absetzen in´s Ausland. Nicht nur unsere Grenzen sind löchrig, wie ein Sieb... :-? Ich zum Beispiel kenne mindestens zwei Möglichkeiten OHNE Paß oder Ausweiskontrolle in die Schweiz zu reisen. Auch nach Polen bzw. Tscheien komme ich ohne eine solche Kontrolle...   Und ich bin nur ein "Ottonormalverbraucher". Wenn schon ich das ihne große Anstrengung schaffe, was denkst Du wohl, was es ein Krimineller in der Beziehung alles zustande bringt.


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2002)

Ich hab eher nen Leer-Jet 
Ich hab ja nicht mal DSL...


----------



## Tilo (15 Oktober 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab eher nen Leer-Jet
> Ich hab ja nicht mal DSL...



Arme Sau - und ich hab immer gedacht, als Webmaster ist bzw. wird man zum Millionär.  :lol:  Naja, der Mensch irrt, solange er lebt. (Hab ich das nich schon mal gesagt?)

DSL & Flat: hab gehört, das diese Angelegenheiten nich sooo das Wahnsinnsangebot sein solln. Ein Kollege aus Stuttgart hat laufend Ärger damit. Nich nur wg. Abrechnung. Angebl. kommt aus heiterem Himmel die Meldung: Sie haben Ihr Limmit überschritten, die Verbindung wird getrennt. Kurz darauf schließt dann das Modem die Verbindung.  :argue:


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2002)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Arme Sau - und ich hab immer gedacht, als Webmaster ist bzw. wird man zum Millionär.


Falscher Bezug. Er macht andere zu Millionären...


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Oktober 2002)

Hiermit eröffne ich die Spendenaktion:
*"Rettet arme Webmaster"*








Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2002)

Jo. Und wenn die Sau voll ist machen wir eine Feier für die Mods und die Regulars...


----------



## technofreak (15 Oktober 2002)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Arme Sau - und ich hab immer gedacht, als Webmaster ist bzw. wird man zum Millionär.  :lol:



Na ja ich glaub, das hängt davon ab was für´n Webmaster man ist. 
Soweit ich das mitgekriegt hab, gibt´s da sone und solche


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2002)

Jo, genau. Die Dummen verdienen mit ihrer Page nix


----------



## Tilo (16 Oktober 2002)

Womit wir wieder mal beim Thema 019x Zugang gelandet wären...
Irgendwie isses doch seltsam, daß alles so schnell wieder bei DEM Thema Nr. 1 landet    Gibts denn nix anderes???  :evil: 

Zu "Rettet arme Webmaster": Gebt mir ne Kto Nummer und sobald ich Zeit hab überweis ich jedem von Euch 10 Fantastrilliarden. Nur müßte ich da wie gesagt vorher noch mal kurz in die Südsse... :lol:


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2002)

Konto?
Wofür brauch ich ein Konto ohne Geld?


----------



## Tilo (16 Oktober 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Konto?
> Wofür brauch ich ein Konto ohne Geld?



gib mir Deine Adresse und wann du mal zu Hause erreichbar bist, dann schick ich Dir mal einen Hochsicherheitsschwerlasttransporter vorbei. das Geld darin kannst Du dann persönlich mit der Kohlenschaufel oder ähnlichen Geräten in Deinen Keller schaufeln. Dabei sparst Du sogar noch Heizkosten, weil Dir dabei so schön warm wird.  8)  :lol: 
Lob mich doch auch mal - ich helfe Dir beim Geld sparen  :lol:


----------

